# Monster buck, no joke



## undertaker84 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is on a buddy of mines farm in Millen. No I will not tell any further info or what his name is. I know he and his buddies have worked hard on thinning the herd last year and increasing food sources. There is also a 11 point too but compared to this guy he ain't even work cuting and pasting. This gets me pumped as I usually get a invite to go over even not as a deer hunter you just dont see a whole lot around this area like this.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## blazer21 (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW!! What a toad!!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## jasonftccrane (Oct 3, 2011)

Should be a good one next year, haha


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 3, 2011)

wow magnum ... 17 point maybe 187 gross


----------



## flingin1 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow


----------



## dmclain1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have hunted millen since I was 12, and I can tell you that I have seen a couple deer with very similar genes, me and my dad both saw a deer that we called trash, because he had points everyyywheree just like that one. I know its a big area but I have seen some like him where I hunt. I also killed a mainframe 10 last year with an identical split brow, and trash points all over the bases. Man I can't wait to get back up that way


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome buck


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd sleep in the stand!


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 4, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I'd sleep in the stand!



x2!


----------



## TJay (Oct 4, 2011)

Man that buck sure would look good stretched across the rack of my 4 wheeler!


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 4, 2011)

just wow!!!!


----------



## Bigshot Buckshot (Oct 4, 2011)

That deer is not in Millen. Just look at his eyes. He is Japenese.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd have a tough time keeping my heart intact if that joker walked out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 4, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I'd sleep in the stand!



You'd never see him then...


----------



## JCASH (Oct 4, 2011)

NASTY in a good way.


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 4, 2011)

All I can say is DAAAAAAANG!


----------



## PurpleRose (Oct 4, 2011)

What a rack!  I'm afraid the sound of my heart would get me busted if I saw him.
Lol, he looks stoned.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 4, 2011)

This is why I have a lease in Screven County!  Nice buck!


----------



## hunter 84 (Oct 4, 2011)

i would drop my bow!!!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 4, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> You'd never see him then...


----------



## MBH6333 (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like he is smiling!


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  I would not have let that pic get out.  Everybody from Millen will become a hunter now.  Heck of a deer.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweet. Looks like he is getting old.


----------



## cano (Oct 4, 2011)

wow! i hope this is true.. i have some property in Millen and we have seen some decent bucks over the years. mabe he ll  venture over to my place for Black powder season


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 5, 2011)

cano said:


> wow! i hope this is true.. i have some property in Millen and we have seen some decent bucks over the years. mabe he ll  venture over to my place for Black powder season



Its true, heres another one


----------



## borobowhtr (Oct 5, 2011)

Hunted on a lease that had land behind the rec dept and belcrest and killed a cople good deer that scored in the 130s and had old 35 mm pics of some very good ones. We did have a club member from Fla. kill one in a field around the rec dept that looked alot like that.....I think it was the 2nd biggest killed in Jenkins co. to date. Killed several big deer behind the ball fields when they first clear cut that swamp behind it!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2011)

Those are some nice deer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 5, 2011)

What a freak nasty with all kinds of crazy character points going on top of his head.  Hope one of ya'll get some up close & personal encounters with that uncommon bad boy.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hope to see more pics please post. I'm moving to Millen! Just kiddin. I hunt Milan. Good luck!


----------



## borobowhtr (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah .....very When I hunted it it was the Ogeechee River Still Hunters Club we Hunted the land from the fire tower to town Swamp side was owned by Thopson Oak and the other side IP (Caino Branch) We also hunted sone land that was over on the other side of the by pass...had about 5,000 acres at one time...some very big deer. Killed a  couple of really nice deer in the new cut over behind ball fields espcially when the river was low and they turned those dogs loose at the old sucker hole hunting club. Opening morning about 15 yrs ago it looked a pack of Wildabeast coming across that clearcut!


----------



## borobowhtr (Oct 6, 2011)

When I first started hunting that area that sod field was a big ag field and the first year I hunte d therew the whole field was planted in corn and for what ever reason the farmer left the corn standing and we where allowed to mow strips in the corn in that big field.......you could imagine what it was like! Most of those plots in the caino lease was created by the president of the club(Tommy ) a buddy and myself after they cut caino the first time. Before they cut it there was nothing but white oaks over the entire place from the power line to 17. Used to be a bunch of crabapple trees along the power line especially on the top side of it. Killed a good 10 pt with the bow in the "P Patch" at the back of the place before the timber was cut. There was some crabapple trees there as well. On that track if i had to shoose a location it would be anywhere along the branch that seperates the sod field and caino....the  deer cross 17 from the swamp going to the railroad tracks. Great Hunting if not over crowded. Got a little to far to drive and a little more people than I cared for with the economy the way it was and is.....but great hunting....my son is almost 15 and grew up hunting there and he still talks about some of the deer we saw on the stand when he went with me! Good luck. How long have you been hunting this land cano?


----------



## borobowhtr (Oct 6, 2011)

at the end of Long Branch Rd where it curves to the right we used to have a shooting house there on 16 foot poles that looked at the bottom of the curve back up the rd and behind you down a lane that connected over to the other road.....very good place. Tell Tommy you talked to a Coach from statesboro (Bishop) and he will know who you are talking about. When I killed the big deer in Thompson Oak behind the ball fields there was only one rd in and it went down into the swamp and made a hard 90 to the left on the corner there I climbed a cypress tree....that was the first cutting that they had done it was a straight clear cut about 300yds long 75 yds wide. from that point they started cutting about every 2 years until they got what they have now.  That place would really be something with low hunting numbers and some strict rules on size but to each his own. Tommy and his family are as good as gold and you want meet anyone any more genrious that they are!Good Luck and this season!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 6, 2011)

So when do ya want ole Bowanna to show up for a hunt ?


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 7, 2011)

bowanna said:


> So when do ya want ole Bowanna to show up for a hunt ?



Get in line. I hope they get them.


----------



## ljsaylor (Oct 12, 2011)

How many points are you counting on that deer?


----------



## getcha1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bigshot Buckshot said:


> That deer is not in Millen. Just look at his eyes. He is Japenese.



I laughed so hard when I read this. Thanks for that.
Man what a beast!


----------



## dmclain1 (Oct 13, 2011)

ljsaylor said:


> How many points are you counting on that deer?



I counted 17, I hope he is on my trailcam when I check next Friday ill be around that area. He's a monster


----------



## dobenator (Nov 15, 2011)

undertaker84 said:


> This is on a buddy of mines farm in Millen. No I will not tell any further info or what his name is. I know he and his buddies have worked hard on thinning the herd last year and increasing food sources. There is also a 11 point too but compared to this guy he ain't even work cuting and pasting. This gets me pumped as I usually get a invite to go over even not as a deer hunter you just dont see a whole lot around this area like this.



 This deer was killed last week!!! Heard its a new county record.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pics!


----------



## Gulfin (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome deer. Was it a 187" 17 pt? Looked about 189" to me.


----------



## dobenator (Nov 15, 2011)

This is all I got, its second hand info but it looks to me like the same deer. He did say it had a couple of points missing since the trail cam pic. It was shot with a gun. I was trying to post it in the trail cam thread but somehow it wound up here!! look close and  you can see he almost missed it!!!


----------



## gwyatt202 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. Amazing rack. Was it still close to the same area as the original trail cam pic?


----------



## stick_slinger (Nov 15, 2011)

I have seen some decent ones sitting up in the stand, but aint got lucky enough to have one like that walk up on me.. I will have atleast 3 trail cams out in the off season to see if i cant find some big boys.. Would be nice to have one like that on the wall..


----------



## cano (Dec 2, 2011)

can anyone verify if this is the same deer


----------



## Gutbucket (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea, just looking at the pics,  Its the same deer. Now can anyone verify where it was killed.  I still dont believe this deer is from Jenkins Co.   Does anyone know who killed him??


----------



## SouthernYankee (Dec 2, 2011)

getcha1 said:


> I laughed so hard when I read this. Thanks for that.
> Man what a beast!



x2.


----------



## stickman77 (Dec 2, 2011)

looks the same to me


----------



## hogman1 (Dec 2, 2011)

10-4 same deer


----------



## BigPimpin (Dec 2, 2011)

I got this pic a few weeks ago from my buddy by text.  He also said Jenkins County.


----------



## Dallen92 (Dec 3, 2011)

BigPimpin said:


> I got this pic a few weeks ago from my buddy by text.  He also said Jenkins County.


That is for sure the same deer as this one.  Everything matches up.


----------

